# Fastest rabbit there



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

Did anyone other than me look under the hood of the blue rabbit the was running in the 11's? i didnt actually look just took out my phone took a short video and kept moving now when i look back at the video i think he had a honda motor in it with no turbo?!? if anyone else can shed some light on this car let me know thanks. here is a link to the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5U8BchAtEo


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

yeahhhh it is a right hand drive k20 mk1 rabbit 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UIv-sG62G0

that was him at honda day couple weeks ago lol


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

K24 and dude was kind of ignorant :thumbdown:


----------



## soeuroithurts (Sep 26, 2012)

CasuallyWreckless said:


> K24 and dude was kind of ignorant :thumbdown:


No, it was a k20.


----------



## DavieDoom (Jul 13, 2013)

K20 head with a k24 block is a popular build, maybe it was that.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

soeuroithurts said:


> No, it was a k20.


I prob heard em wrong, I lost all interest after dude gave me a ****ty look and attitude when I asked if it was a b or k series...


----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

we should have thrown him out it was an abomination and disrespect to the vw and honda world lol.


----------



## ccarolinee (Sep 20, 2014)

hii...
i think its right hand drive k20 mk1 rabbit. an d it is very fast than k20 in my views i have not so much idea but i think its k20 mk1.
 Top Ten classified website


----------

